# Heidelcast 3 Jan '10: Which is Worse, Legalism or Antinomianism?



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2010)

The HC answers mail from Bill Crawford, who writes to ask,



> “Can you reflect a bit on legalism and antinomianism? I remember Bob Godfrey years ago saying legalism is a more serious error in the church than antinomianism. Also, I read in Ryken’s commentary on Galatians (and have heard frequently) that we are all naturally bent toward legalism/moralism/Pelagianism (and I agree) which seems to agree with Prof Godfrey. But in Ryken’s intro to The Marrow of Modern Divinity he says the two are equal errors, as if legalism and antinomianism are at opposite ends of the same spectrum.
> 
> Some of my questions related to this include: Are these errors on the same spectrum? Is there a certain symmetry to them? Or is their relationship best described in some other way? With the focus on Judaizers. Pelagius, the Catholic church, Federal Vision, etc. have we de-emphaiszed the seriousness of the problem/reality of antinomianism elsewhere in church history?”



http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.c...-15-jan-3-2010-legalism-and-antinomianism.mp3


----------

